# How long for Paxil to work?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I just started Paxil (20mg) yesterday. I know SSRI's take awhile, but should I wait a week? two? Kind of getting desperate.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

You need to wait at least two weeks if not slightly longer but I'm no expert


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

from my experience it's took at least 3 weeks in my case.

but to see an imporvement in DP/R it's at least 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

My psych had a few people with dp/dr who rid all of their feelings with paxil. has anyone else had such success like that?

I dont take meds, but if i eventually do i am going to try paxil first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

It's been four days now. I'll keep everyone posted on how it's working. So far, the DP seems to be a bit more bearable, but I've noticed some general anxiety creeping in. Nothing a few mg's of Klonopin can't take care of


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

update: Discontinued Paxil. Seems it made me impotent. I stopped with Risperdal as well. I'm starting to think this is more a psychological problem than a pharmaceutical one.


----------

